

 Ask HN: Do I work on a project that people love, but I have little interest? - throwawayds
http://www.quora.com/Should-you-work-on-an-project-that-people-love-but-in-an-area-you-have-little-interest-in
I've been working on a project with a talented team for 3 months. User testing has revealed that we solve some crucial problems in the space and people love our service.<p>But this is by accident.<p>Pro: We built something cool and people love it. 
- That's why we've spent so much time on it. That's why some of our team withdrew from college.<p>Con: We have very little interest in the space.<p>Question - do we continue working on this?
======
staktrace
No.

